# Wie befestige ich ein boilie an einem haar?



## Hummer (5. Januar 2002)

Wenn Du die V-förmigen Teile nimmst, muß die Spitze des V´s in den Boilie zeigen.
Ich kenne auch noch die mit den Knubbeln an jeder Seite, die sehen so aus wie kleine Hanteln. Da legst Du die Schlaufe einfach zwischen die Knubbel - geht auch gar nicht anders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Petri!Hummer


----------



## Pete (5. Januar 2002)

Geht notfalls auch mit natürlichen Materialien, die man in der Prärie findet, sollte man keine Stopper zur Hand haben...
@hummer: wusste gar nicht,dass du dich auch für carpies interessierst, dann könnten wir im Mai/Juni ja mal zusammen angreifen (an meinem Hausgewässer in der Nähe von Storkow).Da gibts auch Riesen-Brassen, die auch auf weiche Boilies gut und manchmal zum Nerven dreist beissen (mein bester letztes Jahr 73cm!!!)Gruß Pete


-------------------------------------------------------
Norgefan und Brandungsangler aus Leidenschaft
http://www.norgefan.de


----------



## Hummer (5. Januar 2002)

Jau Pete, laß uns das mal in Angriff nehmen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten gibt es, glaube ich, keine Art der Angelei die mich nicht interessiert. Aus Zeit- und Gewässermangel gibt es nur einige Sachen die ich selten oder gar nicht betreibe. Schleppfischen, Stippfischen und Big-Game zum Beispiel.
Das Fliegenfischen wurde auch sträflich vernachlässigt, werde aber damit im April loslegen. 
Und da das Stippertreffen sozusagen vor unserer Haustür stattfindet, denke ich, daß ich da mit meiner 5 m Moritz für 3,95 DM (!) auflaufen werde. Die anderen werden vor lauter Lachen keine Made auf den Haken bringen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!HummerPS: Aale pöddern würd´ mich auch noch interessieren!


----------



## Killer Carp (6. Januar 2002)

Jo ich bins Killer Karpfen auch lembach genanntund ich heb ne frage an alle karpfen angler:diese frage quält mich schon seid wochen wie bekomme ich ein boilie an ein haar?


----------



## Hummer (6. Januar 2002)

Hai Killer,erstmal Herzlich Willkommen an Board! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, Du durchbohrst den Boilie mit einer speziellen Boilienadel oder auch einer normalen Ködernadel. In die Öse der Nadel steckst Du die Schlaufe vom Haar und ziehst sie durch den Boilie. Dann steckst Du einen Boiliestopper (gibt´s da wo Du den ganzen anderen Karpfenkram kaufen kannst)in die Schlaufe und ziehst ein wenig am Boilie, so daß er fest sitzt. Alternativ kannst Du auch einfach ein Stück Grashalm als Stopper nehmen.
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Schlaufe um den Boilie zu legen oder spezielle Gummis zu nehmen, die auch um den Boilie gelegt werden. Kenne ich aber nur aus Angelzeitschrifen und hab es noch nicht ausprobiert.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Killer Carp (6. Januar 2002)

wie hrum muss ich den bolie stoper in die schlaufe legen?


----------

